# Demo Binoculars Online



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

Has anyone had an experience buying demo ("open box") binoculars online? In other words, I wouldn't be able to see them prior to purchase. These would come with the same lifetime warranty as non-demo. I would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have from cameralandny with nothing but fantastic results.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

If you get them from a place like camerlandny.com I would have absolutely no hesitation. You pick up a like-new set of binoculars at a slightly discounted price. I've heard nothing but good things about people who buy cameralandny's demo units. I can't say I know or have heard much about demo units from anywhere else.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

+1 to both posts above. Cameralandny is fantastic.


-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Another vote for Cameraland. I bought a pair of "Demo" Zeiss binos from them and could not see how they had been handled. Perfect. I've also bought other items from them and have a 100% positive view point of their store. Get on their mailer or watch for deals on MM classifieds-- which will save you hundreds.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't bought binos but I have bought several scopes from samplelist.com. It might be worth a look.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I have bought all of our optics, except one small Vortex Bino I gave my son last year, as "demos". I have had excellent results. Cameraland is terrific to deal with. Ask for Doug or Joel.

I guess I did buy a used Leica last year too. They are absolutely amazing!!!!

FH


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

longbow said:


> I haven't bought binos but I have bought several scopes from samplelist.com. It might be worth a look.


That's SWFA. Big optics retailer and good to go.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

As other have said, no hesitation buying demo products from CameralandNY or SWFA/Samplelist. I've bought from both and been extremely happy.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

+1 more who has purchased from cameralandny.com and their demo list. I am happy with cameraland as well.


----------

